# Slowed/reduced movements before labour?



## bsd

So I'm confused I have always heard you can get reduced fetal movements before labour starts but now I'm hearing that its NOT the case?

On thursday I noticed my baby wasn't moving as much as he normally does.. I'm still getting the recommended movements (which is 10 per hour right?) But they aren't what they normally are he feels slower and less strong if that makes sense. It's been going on for days now its the same slow movements.. definitely not as much as what he used to do. He STILL is moving though.. but even hiccups he used to get those 3-5 times a day and I've noticed them once yesterday and once the day before. Should I call L&D and see what's going on or am I just being paranoid? 

responses are MUCH appreciated! xx


----------



## anita665

They shouldn't really reduce but then all babies have their quiet days anyway and sometimes you're just so busy or used to feeling them that you don't notice them as much.

I was concerned that baby had gone quiet about a week ago no. I didn't feel him much for about 2 days but now he's really wriggly again.

If the movement is very reduced then it's always a good idea to be checked out.


----------



## bsd

That's why I'm so confused on what to do because he is still moving, probably what the 'normal' should be.. but it's not as much as HE normally moves so i don't know what to do :shrug: 

Even my OH is worried about it because he thinks its a big difference and wants me to call but I know they'll just tell me to eat something and lay down and see if he moves (which he most likely will).. so I feel like I'm being paranoid but at the same time I don't want to risk anything. If reduced fetal movements were normal in the later weeks I would just assume that's whats going on but with the recent talk about movements some people are saying that's NOT normal at all and is actually a dangerous myth? :shrug: So now every 'quiet spell' he's gotten the past few days I'm worried sick..


----------



## Chezzz

My best friends first baby slowed down with movements for 2 days before labour then just before she went into labour he picked back up again, wouldn't stop moving! 
She was induced with her second though so can't compare.
My LO has the odd quiet time but not much! Can't see him slowing down for labour tbh! X


----------



## MissCherry15

I personally wouldnt be so worried. your getting 10 movements per hour! I asked the midwife about movements and they are only concerned if you get less then 10movements a day! lol xx 
As for going into labour, my DD wouldnt stop moving at all when i went into labour... it wasnt reduced movements it was an increase in movements xx


----------



## anita665

Well I was told by my midwife that I should feel 10 movements in a day at this point. That can include little wriggles or big kicks.

They're usually more than happy to monitor you if you're concerned. It is annoying having to go up to the hospital and lay there for ages when most of the time it's nothing at all to worry about but sometimes it's the best thing to do just to put your mind at rest.


----------



## britgirl82

This is the third or fourth thread I have seen about this in the last few weeks, and I'm going to repeat what I wrote in all the others (not having a go OP, just frustrated at the rumours and old wives' tales out there!)....

Babies do NOT generally slow down before labor. This is a fallacy. Babies' movements change in the weeks leading up to labour since there is less room (so rolls and wriggles rather than kicks and punches) but the number of movements should still stay similar to before. Any significant increase or decrease should be investigated. 

Not wishing to scare you, but there was a thread earlier this week which was very similar (she was a few days away from her due date and was hoping the reduced movements meant that labor was near) and when she got checked out her baby had wrapped itself in its cord and she needed an immediate EMCS: had she waited for labor to start her baby would have died. So please - if you are at all concerned, do not just assume a reduction in movement is because you are near your due date. Go get checked over. 

Also, the '10 movements in an hour/day' thing is also increasingly being thought of as inaccurate. The better test is a change in what is normal for YOUR baby. For example, my baby is very quiet during the morning, but very active from 6pm-ish through midnight: if I therefore didn't feel any movement during the evening I would worry, even if I'd felt movement earlier in the day. 

So please - get checked out. Don't assume everything is fine - it probably is, but it's just not worth the risk. 

Lecture over ;)


----------



## bsd

Today ironically he was better than the past few days. Even had the hiccups twice. Maybe he's just sleeping more lately :shrug: 
I think because I herd that rumor was just a rumor I'm nervous about it. He's definitely moving less but he's still moving so I'm just keeping an eye on it.. if he stopped for a few hours I'd definitely call. I just want him out so I don't have to worry so much! :wacko:


----------



## skye93

My baby's done the same in the last week or so..


----------



## RebeccaG

I'd call your midwife hun. Not read all posts but mw told me its not about kick counts anymore but more about a change in what's normal for your LO. So if its not as active as usual please go and get checked. Xxx


----------



## Jezzielin

My movements are pretty similar but since I am now 40 weeks, I start NSTs tomorrow at 7am... ugh.

I really don't find it necessary right now but whatever, not invasive.


----------



## bsd

I'm definitely bringing it up at my next appointment! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Chezzz

Jezzielin said:


> My movements are pretty similar but since I am now 40 weeks, I start NSTs tomorrow at 7am... ugh.
> 
> I really don't find it necessary right now but whatever, not invasive.

I find it so strange to start nst at 40 weeks unless there's a concern! 
Things are so different here, my midwife won't give me a sweep til 41 weeks. Some do them earlier but depends on your area. 
Hope it all goes well for you both! X


----------



## bsd

Chezzz said:


> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> My movements are pretty similar but since I am now 40 weeks, I start NSTs tomorrow at 7am... ugh.
> 
> I really don't find it necessary right now but whatever, not invasive.
> 
> I find it so strange to start nst at 40 weeks unless there's a concern!
> Things are so different here, my midwife won't give me a sweep til 41 weeks. Some do them earlier but depends on your area.
> Hope it all goes well for you both! XClick to expand...

I'm afraid to get induced or a sweep because I want to go as naturally as possible :/ 
They'll start talking inductions with me after 41 weeks (unless theres a reason for it) but I'm hoping they'll let me go to 42 before they put one upon me... But I'm REALLY hoping it won't come to that and ill have him a few days after my due date!!


----------



## Chezzz

bsd said:


> Chezzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> My movements are pretty similar but since I am now 40 weeks, I start NSTs tomorrow at 7am... ugh.
> 
> I really don't find it necessary right now but whatever, not invasive.
> 
> I find it so strange to start nst at 40 weeks unless there's a concern!
> Things are so different here, my midwife won't give me a sweep til 41 weeks. Some do them earlier but depends on your area.
> Hope it all goes well for you both! XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid to get induced or a sweep because I want to go as naturally as possible :/
> They'll start talking inductions with me after 41 weeks (unless theres a reason for it) but I'm hoping they'll let me go to 42 before they put one upon me... But I'm REALLY hoping it won't come to that and ill have him a few days after my due date!!Click to expand...

I'm happy to have a sweep mines booked for dec 31. 
But I will not be induced until 42+1 because I won't a water birth can have one up to 42 weeks so will refuse and induction til then. 
Unless there's a medical reason no inductions lol!
A sweep doesn't seem to bad to me. But it won't work unless I'm ready anyways I guess xx


----------



## bsd

Chezzz said:


> bsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chezzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> My movements are pretty similar but since I am now 40 weeks, I start NSTs tomorrow at 7am... ugh.
> 
> I really don't find it necessary right now but whatever, not invasive.
> 
> I find it so strange to start nst at 40 weeks unless there's a concern!
> Things are so different here, my midwife won't give me a sweep til 41 weeks. Some do them earlier but depends on your area.
> Hope it all goes well for you both! XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid to get induced or a sweep because I want to go as naturally as possible :/
> They'll start talking inductions with me after 41 weeks (unless theres a reason for it) but I'm hoping they'll let me go to 42 before they put one upon me... But I'm REALLY hoping it won't come to that and ill have him a few days after my due date!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm happy to have a sweep mines booked for dec 31.
> But I will not be induced until 42+1 because I won't a water birth can have one up to 42 weeks so will refuse and induction til then.
> Unless there's a medical reason no inductions lol!
> A sweep doesn't seem to bad to me. But it won't work unless I'm ready anyways I guess xxClick to expand...

I don't even know what a sweep is lol or an NET :blush: I know about pitocin and the gel/pill they insert in the cervix... Pitocin it what I'm going to avoid until last possible option


----------



## Chezzz

bsd said:


> Chezzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chezzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> My movements are pretty similar but since I am now 40 weeks, I start NSTs tomorrow at 7am... ugh.
> 
> I really don't find it necessary right now but whatever, not invasive.
> 
> I find it so strange to start nst at 40 weeks unless there's a concern!
> Things are so different here, my midwife won't give me a sweep til 41 weeks. Some do them earlier but depends on your area.
> Hope it all goes well for you both! XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid to get induced or a sweep because I want to go as naturally as possible :/
> They'll start talking inductions with me after 41 weeks (unless theres a reason for it) but I'm hoping they'll let me go to 42 before they put one upon me... But I'm REALLY hoping it won't come to that and ill have him a few days after my due date!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm happy to have a sweep mines booked for dec 31.
> But I will not be induced until 42+1 because I won't a water birth can have one up to 42 weeks so will refuse and induction til then.
> Unless there's a medical reason no inductions lol!
> A sweep doesn't seem to bad to me. But it won't work unless I'm ready anyways I guess xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't even know what a sweep is lol or an NET :blush: I know about pitocin and the gel/pill they insert in the cervix... Pitocin it what I'm going to avoid until last possible optionClick to expand...

A sweep is where the midwife (or dr.) runs their fingers around the edge of your cervix (if its open) they dont always work though. they can normally tell you if they can feel your membranes bulging too.. and on the odd occasion the sweep can break your waters. (was with my friend when she had one and they warned her it could happen, but didnt) 
& a NST is a non stress test, i think its just monitoring of the baby, but im not 100% sure on that


----------

